# Xorg configuration



## FreeBCP (Sep 12, 2011)

I ran into a bit of a snag with my installation of 8.2.  When I


```
# Xorg -configure
```

I get 
	
	



```
command not found
```

I know for a fact I installed Xorg and can start x, but for some reason I cannot configure it.  Also, apparently Xorg now requires the retro option if you want to do things the old-fashioned way.  I also realised that I did not set up my monitor and had some trouble with my mouse (USB, but I believe I found the answer for the mouse).

What am I doing wrong?  Is it simply not setting up monitor and video?  I don't recall getting the option unless I inadvertently hit Enter and missed it.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 12, 2011)

Just found the sticky under X.org.  I'll read that when I've a bit more time and hopefully find the answers I seek.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2011)

#3, usually.


----------

